# Faq / lexikon



## Markus (12 September 2008)

hallo,

ich spiele mit dem gedanken den faq bereich umzugstalten.

ich tndiere zu dieser erweiterung für das forum:
http://www.vbulletin-germany.org/showthread.php?t=4354 

es handelt sich dabei um eine art lexokon das voll in das forum integriert werden kann, die beiträge können von interessierten benutzern geflegt werden ähnlich wie bei einem wiki.

das ganze ist voll in die forensuche integriert.

die sache muss natürlich gepflegt werden.
meine idee wäre eine benutzergruppe die schreibrechte im lexokon hat und dieses bearbeiten/pflegen7erweitern kann.

jeder interessierte kann gerne dieser gruppe beitreten.

wir brauchen also jemanden der die gruppe koordiniert, da dachte ich an das vierlagige, und leute die gerne mitarbeiten würden.

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Markus (12 September 2008)

noch ein paar bildchen


----------



## Cerberus (12 September 2008)

Hallo Markus,

So ein Lexikon finde ich keine schlechte Idee. Wäre auch gern in der Gruppe dabei, um an dem Lexikon zu arbeiten.

PS:
War gerade zu voreilig bim Abstimmen. Wollte natürlich die dritte Alternative auswählen, so wie Markus auch.


----------



## Markus (12 September 2008)

@ceb
dann hoffe ich mal das da noch mehr komemn, sonst haste ganz schön was zu tun, ich bin ja schlieslich nur projektleiter, koordinator, chef, ...nenn mich wie du willst eben der der nix leistet...


----------



## Cerberus (12 September 2008)

Ja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen!!

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## eYe (12 September 2008)

Wie wäre es ein SPS-Forum Wiki zu erstellen?


----------



## Markus (12 September 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Wie wäre es ein SPS-Forum Wiki zu erstellen?


 
spricht grunsätzlich nichts dagegen, ich bin aber für das lexikon weil:

1. habe ich keine ahnung von wikis
2. wäre das zeug voll in die suche integriert
3. wären hier schon genug leute die das "nebenher" pflegen könnten
4. gibts hier schon genug material dass man verwenden kann
5. können hier gleich ensprechende fragen oder anregungen gepostet werden.


----------



## Markus (12 September 2008)

@vierlagig

du faultier!


----------



## vierlagig (12 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @vierlagig
> 
> du faultier!



aber du weißt, dass du jederzeit auf meine unterstützung in fach- und nonsens-fragen zählen kannst ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 September 2008)

Hallo,

gute Idee das Lexikon - wird vielleicht auch eher gelesen als die FAQ.


----------



## vierlagig (12 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> wird vielleicht auch eher gelesen als die FAQ.



ich glaube nicht!

look ... ein newbie kommt hier reingestolpert, er hat ein dringendes problem, hat aber eigentlich keine ahnung von dem, was er machen will. glaubt hier wirklich irgendjemand dran, dass er dann in einem lexikon oder der FAQ seine lösung zusammensucht wo er doch mit der ganzen fachbegriffswelt überhaupt nix anzufangen weiß?!

ich nutze die FAQ selber als nachschlagewerk, ja, aber ich erwarte schon lange von keinem mehr, dass sein erster weg mit einem problem dahin führt!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (13 September 2008)

Morgen!

vierlagig:
gutes, wenn nicht sehr gutes Argument!
----

Wiki wäre für solche Anfänger vielleicht besser??
Ist schon abgehandelt.

Mir persönlich wäre ein Lexikon lieber als eine FAQ.
Würde gern daran mitarbeiten

grüße
Manfred


----------



## kermit (13 September 2008)

Vorteil des Lexikons: man wird schneller fündig, als in der FAQ.

mal als Beispiel: jeder Affe weiß, dass an der S7 eine Schnittstelle ist. Also im Lexikon müsste dann unter Schnittstelle stehen:

Schnittstelle: Wiki-laber.
speziell bei S7: siehe MPI

und dann unter MPI zu finden:
CP-laberlaber 485-bla und 300er-Rückwandbus-lall


----------



## Markus (13 September 2008)

gefällt mir dass es euch gefällt...
ich denke 4l gefällt es am allermeisten, er kann das nur nicht so zeigen *ROFL*

heute werde ich es nicht mehr schaffen, hänge noch auf ner baustelle rum... und wenn das mit dem "feierabendbier" heute nicht ausartet, dann kann ich das morgen mal reinbauen...


----------



## Cerberus (16 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @ceb
> dann hoffe ich mal das da noch mehr komemn, sonst haste ganz schön was zu tun, ich bin ja schlieslich nur projektleiter, koordinator, chef, ...nenn mich wie du willst eben der der nix leistet...


 
Sind ja schon einige zusammengekommen. Bei so vielen Leutz kann es ja auch sein, dass du als Projektleiter / Koordinator mehr zu tun bekommst!


----------



## Maxl (16 September 2008)

Grundsätzlich halte ich es auch für eine sehr gute Idee, und ich würde auch gern mein Erfahrungen mit einbringen.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

in den untiefen des forums sind ja bereits die ersten fragmente des lexikons zu finden.

@markus: wie gehts denn jetzt weiter?


----------



## Markus (9 Oktober 2008)

bin grad ständig unterwegs, ggf. nächste woche...
aber es geht auf jeden fall weiter!


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Wie wäre es ein SPS-Forum Wiki zu erstellen?


Also ich wäre auch für ein Wiki. Auch wenn Markus keine Ahnung davon hat, aber es gibt ja noch mehr User hier im Forum ;-)
Man kann ein Lexikon ja auch mit einem Wiki aufbauen (siehe Wikipedia)


----------



## marlob (21 Oktober 2008)

@Markus
Wird diese Idee noch weiterverfolgt? Wie ist der jetzige Stand dazu?


----------



## Markus (21 Oktober 2008)

ja - ich mache das.
aber derzeit bin ich arbeitstechnisch etwas am rudern... ;-)


----------



## Cerberus (21 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ja - ich mache das.
> aber derzeit bin ich arbeitstechnisch etwas am rudern... ;-)


 
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass du nicht untergehst!


----------



## Key (21 Oktober 2008)

Warum nehmt ihr nich gleich ein Wiki ist um einiges übersichtlicher und viele sind mit dem Umgang vertraut.

P.S.: Nur sone Idee.


----------



## marlob (21 Oktober 2008)

Key schrieb:


> Warum nehmt ihr nich gleich ein Wiki ist um einiges übersichtlicher und viele sind mit dem Umgang vertraut.
> 
> P.S.: Nur sone Idee.


Ist auch meine Meinung, wurde aber auch schon angesprochen hier im Thread. Mal abwarten was Markus davon hält


----------



## marlob (21 Oktober 2008)

vbWiki Pro ist eine Erweiterung für vBulletin und integriert MediaWiki http://www.nuhit.com/vbwiki-pro/features.html
@Markus
Kannst dir ja mal angucken


----------



## vierlagig (21 Oktober 2008)

das modul, welches markus sich vorstellt hat eine ähnliche funktionalität, man kann da einer bestimmten nutzergruppe die änderungsrechte geben ... es für alle frei zu geben fände ich zu gefährlich, schließlich gibt es nur eine wahrheit! ...und wer kontrolliert dann täglich alle beiträge? es ist ja hier nicht so wie bei wikipedia, es kommen nicht millionen und abermillionen fachleute täglich vorbei, die einen fehler mal eben wieder korrigieren ...


----------



## marlob (21 Oktober 2008)

Ein wiki braucht man auch nicht für alle freigeben. Es sollte schon auf eine bestimmte Gruppe beschränkt sein. 
Ich habe mir gerade mal die Beschreibung von dem Modul von Markus durchgelesen und das bietet ja genau diese Funktionalität. Also eingeschränkte Nutzerrechte und Wiki-Funktionalität


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> es kommen nicht millionen und abermillionen fachleute täglich vorbei, die einen fehler mal eben wieder korrigieren ...


 
Wofür brauchen wir Millionen von Fachleuten?
Wir haben doch Dich 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

ich frag ja nur:



Markus schrieb:


> an das lexikon habe ich auch gleich am anfang gedacht.
> bin morgen oder übermorgen im büro, dann kann ich mich der sache mal wieder annehmen


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2009)

Beim bearbeiten und plegen kann ich evtl bissel mithelfen.
Das Schrieben würd ich uns aber ersparen *fg*


----------



## Markus (28 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich frag ja nur:


 

hey! 
ich habe damals immerhin geschafft die neuste version zu installieren!
leider wird der doofe link oben in der menüleiste nicht eingefügt, und ich habe auf die schnelle nicht begriffen warum das so ist...


----------



## vierlagig (28 Januar 2009)

wenn du dann sowieso grad an den links dran bist ... die versteckten links wären da auch noch  http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=143943&postcount=42


----------



## vierlagig (21 Oktober 2009)

manche themen wird man einfach nicht mehr los, markus!


----------



## Markus (22 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> manche themen wird man einfach nicht mehr los, markus!


 
sag mal...
du hast doch zeit...
wie wärs wenn ich dir mal für ein paar tage etwas "macht" verschaffe und du dich darum kümmerst?


----------



## Jumper (6 März 2010)

Na wie steht es um das Lexikon? Kommt es in naher Zukunft ?? Oder ist die Sache über den Haufen geschmissen worden?


----------

